# Milbro Chilbro



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

a video on the Milbro Cillbro by Milbro Pro-Shot,


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

No 1... good purchase mate


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nice score


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sweet deal.. Always nice having number 1

LGD


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have to say again that my shooting does not do this frame justice...


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i'm buying one now.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Follow up on the Chilbro:
Well I was far from happy with my preformance on the video above....I am in no means a card cutter or long range snipper like others on the forums but I usually am a bit more accurate than my video shows. I feel bad because I did a real diservice to what is a really fine fork made by a great guy, and I hope that it did not dissuade anyone from purchasing it.
Over the last few days I have worked to improve my preformance...with only limited success. Finally today I made a big change I took off the bands that had been sent with it and replaced them. Now this is no reflection on Pete as the bands were outsourced, but as soon as I replaced them my shooting improved drastically. Now again I am not sharp shooter but it did bring it back into line with my normal preformance.
So as I stated before the Chillbro is a excellent fork that will last a lifetime or two, and in the hands of a good shooter with the right band sets it will live up to it's potential.
Thanks Pete for your hard work bringing the Chillbro to fruition.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bands and especially pouches can have a huge effect on accuracy. I can't tell you how many times my shooting has been off and has come right back as soon as I throw on some fresh bands.
Glad to hear it's working for you!


----------

